# Schwinn Subrurban 5 speed number of chain links



## Bevin (Aug 18, 2009)

I removed the old siezed chain from my 1972 5-speed Suburban and put it in the recycle bin without counting the number of links. Does anyone know the correct number?


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know the number of links,  but it's easy to measure on the bike.  On a typical new chain, count back four pins (on the side without the started pin) and drive it to shorten the chain.  

To measure it on-bike, string up the chain so the loose ends are on the bottom, and draw them together.  Put on small cogs, pull so there's some tension on the jockey wheels, mark and drive out a pin.  Put chain together and test on stand.  Put it into the big cogs to make sure you've got enough chain.  Put in the small cogs to make sure there isn't flop in chain.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Bevin (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info - its up and running. I had a problem with the free wheel but it turned out to be lack of lubrication. I'm going to try to post a picture.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 27, 2009)

nice bike I have my grandfathers 75 blue suburban I love riding it very smooth and quiet.


----------

